# L&D Admitting Dx and Labor Pains



## CNMI670 (Mar 20, 2018)

Hi, I'm still an entry level coder, have not yet mastered the 2017 guidelines, and trying to adapt to the 2018 updated guidelines in chapter 15.

My main struggle has been and still is, "Labor pains" as stated in patients reason for admission.

My understanding for 2018 guidelines, Chapter 15-b-4 When a delivery occurs, "the condition that prompted the admissions should be sequenced as the principal diagnosis."

If "strong labor pains" or "labor pains" was stated, how do I code for that? I must be overlooking something because I searched the index under Pain, Labor, and Contractions, and haven't not found one that I'm comfortable with.

Has anyone encountered this?

Already in desperate mode.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## bhanuchandratc (Mar 28, 2018)

*for labor pains in pregnancy*

Hi,

Other specified diseases and conditions complicating pregnancy, childbirth and the puerperium  99.89


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 29, 2018)

the Admit dx for the facility claim will be the O80 unless the provider documents that this is preterm or the baby is breech or there is some other abnormality.  Strong pain usually is an indicator that delivery is imminent and the delivery is the reason for the admit.  The discharge diagnosis for the facility may be something different if there were any unforseen complications.  Do not be assigning diagnosis codes that the provider does not document such as the O99 codes.  There is no current complication just because a patient is admitted to deliver.  The O80 code states encounter for delivery and it is the reason for the admit.


----------

